# Car Audio Power



## JawesomeArt (Dec 4, 2013)

I have heard of people using PC Hardware (PSU) to power their car audio systems, and I was wondering HOW? What Wattage would they use? What Brands? How would the wiring work? Etc...


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah, Ive heard of this. The units that Ive seen arent using "PSU" to power a car audio system though. What people are doing is using a pc power supply to power a car audio component in their house. Their are a few decent tutorials on Instructables - DIY How To Make Instructions. Be careful though because a lot of power supplies use an ACPI signal from the motherboard to operate. More often than not it seems people spend a lot of time and effort to build this and it doesnt work. As far as the required power your going to need to know how many amps are required for the component to operate. The pc is taking in 120-240v and reducing to 18v. Lets say you have a 400 watt ps. Watts/volts=amps. It would output 22.22 amps. Please correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Can you not use the small text when posting as it harder to read. Just use the default setting.

Thank you

BG


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

While it is possible to use a C PSU to power home audio it is not a recommended practice.


----------

